# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Jolting July Competition

## KarlaB18

Hello DreamViewers,

*Competition Begins: SUN 1 JUL - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: WED 1 AUG - 8:00 PM (Your Time)*

Live scoresheet will be worked out in a few days. All results will be recorded as of Australian Eastern Standard Time (+10:00 GMT)

*Rules:*
- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion, you can put in the thread).
- Post your nightly results whenever you like, at your own pace
- If there are any other DreamViewers hosting competitions in June, feel free to support them, the more the merrier.
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:*
The teams are "Sight" and "Sound".

*Sight:
*DV July -  Team Sight.jpeg
*
Advanced

Intermediate
*- 9sk*

Beginner
*- KarlaB18
*

Sound:
DV July - Team Sound.jpeg
*
*Advanced

Intermediate
*- FireFlyMan*

Beginner
*- Azaleaj
*


Objective Of The Competition
*
Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore   yourself! Discover who you are. The points run the same as the last   competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so   they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0   and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply   for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't   threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But   remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general   quality of your dreams, including recall. As I have more experience,  there will also be some specific team tasks which will have a set high  number for lucid dreams and will be capped at 5.0 for non-lucid dreams.


Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (*1.0*)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start   your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4   times.

Lucid only aspects:
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was induced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods (*5.0*)


- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE:  Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start   your  chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4   times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: _______________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____                   Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Achieve a new personal goal                       ____________ (*15.0*) _________________                                                           (*3.0*)
Note: To make the competition fair, the goal can only be achieved once

- Achieve an old personal goal                        ____________ (*10.0*) _________________                            (*2.0*)
Note: To make the competition fair, the goal can only be achieved once

- Perform a reality check ________________                                      (*5.0*) ___________________                              *N/A*

- Summon a dream guide                                   ________________ (*10.0*)                                                             _________________ (*1.0*)

- Have a dream guide appear automatically _ (*5.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________                     (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Fly                                                                                              __________________________________ (*4.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift __________________                      (*6.0*) __________________                                                                (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element                                               ____________________ (*6.0*) __________________                               (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need __________________                      (*4.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something ________________                                  (*3.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Sell Something ________________________                                                            (*3.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Become invisible ______________________                                                      (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC             ____________ (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Ask for advice                                                             ________________________ (*5.0*) __________________                               (*1.0*)

- Meet a DV team-mate _________________ (*7.0*) __________________                              (*1.0*)
Additional DV team-mate ______________________                                                              (*3.0*) __________________                                                                (*0.5*)

- Meet a DV enemy _____________________                                                          (*5.0*) ___________________                                                                (*1.0*)
Additional DV enemy __________________________                                                                          (*3.0*) ___________________                                                                (*0.5*)

- Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV team-mate ________                         (*10.0*) __________________                                                            (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV enemy...? _________                         (*10.0*) __________________                                                            (*1.0*)

- Show a DV team-mate something ________              (*5.0*) ___________________                              (*1.0*)

- Fight a DV enemy _____________________                                  (*5.0*) ___________________                                                               (*1.0*)

- Fight a waking-life enemy/rival __________ (*4.0*) ___________________(*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________             Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________                               (*10.0*) __________________                                                           (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________           (*10.0*) __________________                            (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*)                                                           __________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never                     __________ (*10.0*)                                                           __________________ (*2.0*)
  been heard of in real life

- Save the planet                                                           ______________________ (*10.0*) __________________                            (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species _______        (*10.0*)                            __________________ (*2.0*)

Team Tasks - Sight: ____________________             Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Have a dream guide assist you in
a task using sight only, no sound
allowed ______________________________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Control an object using sight only _______ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Fight your DV opponent/s using
sight related powers only _______________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Create a new dream character and
have them appear in a dream. To
summon them, you must state what
they look like _________________________ (*40.0*) __________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

Team Tasks - Sound: __________________             Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Have a dream guide assist you in
a task using sound only, no sight
allowed (your dream should be
pitch black to represent no sight) ________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Control an object using sound only ______ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Fight your DV opponent/s using
sound related powers only ______________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Create a new dream character and
have them appear in a dream. To
summon them, you must state how
they talk and how you feel when you
hear them talk ________________________ (*40.0*) __________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

League Bonus
1st: (100.0)
2nd: (50.0)
3rd: (25.0)

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I   thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not   invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me   and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she  was  indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a   homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him   $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member   in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the   dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5*

___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm   dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of   them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I   breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the   opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore   but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to  ask  her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man   sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After   that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in  real   life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the  dream   ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Summon a dream guide = 10.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *45.0*

Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 -   7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this   thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then   you will be added into a team.

Thanks for participating and dream away!

Live Scoresheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...alVUd_oQ/edit#

----------


## RelicWraith

Alright Karla. Ding, ding. 

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 1

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
Subsequent LD - 5 points

Subtotal - 23.5 points
*Competition Total - 23.5 points*

EDIT: Oh, yeah. Gotta list my dream goals.

==================================================  ==================================================  ======================

*Personal Goals (New):*
-find/enter the Backyard
-create a dream anchor
-invoke Marloss Berries
-revisit a previously claimed location (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone)
-visit Irva
-Visit a Dwarf Fortress
-Create a sapient artificial lifeform
-assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)

*Personal Goals (Old):*
-invoke/create/claim a personal base
-invoke a "lucidity gauge" in dream
-willingly discorporate one or more senses
-create a copy of myself

----------


## KarlaB18

I doubt I'm going to win this month... But anything goes I guess. Let's see how many points I can stack up though!

*Old*  On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car.
*Old*  Utilise a time ability like in Spyro The Eternal Night
*Old*  What visible power/s can Dreamy WB unleash?
*Old*  Have Dreamy WB dish out discipline to Logan for various unruly conduct
*Old*  Have Dreamy WB assist with fear control using a valid lift
*Old*  Have Dreamy WB and Murray swap roles
*Old*  Have an alternate member of the Cooper Gang fill the main role as dream guide
*Old*  Have Dreamy WB or Murray go to console an upset dream character
*Old*  Have another lucid dream
*Old*  Physically reach Murray's house
*Old*  Discover where Dreamy WB lives; do I live with her?
*New*  Have Murray issue one penalty to the unruly parents
*New*  Have Dreamy WB sleep over at my house
*New*  Have all three members of the Cooper Gang sleep over at my house
*New*  Win against the parents without any dream guide help
*New*  Draw something and make it come to life
*New*  Find a mirror and talk with your reflection

Journal entries for MON 2 JUL and TUE 3 JUL coming soon.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 3 JUL - 2018 (Night 2)
- Dream No. 365 = 1.0
- Dream No. 366 = 3.0

Total = *4.0*

365: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...sh-pink-84870/
366: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...madness-84871/

----------


## RelicWraith

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 2

Poot.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 3

Non-LD - 1 point
Fragment - 0.5 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Invisibility (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Elemental Breath (Flame Breath) (LD) - 6 points

Sub-Total - 30.5
*Competition Total - 54 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 4

Fragment (2)- 1 point

Sub-Total - 1
*Competition Total - 55 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of THU 5 JUL - 2018 (Night 4)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream x3 (3.0)
- Summon Dream Guide in 367 A (1.0)

+ Previous Total (4.0)
*= 8.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...rip-off-84885/

----------


## RelicWraith

Been having ups and downs this whole week

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 5

Fragment (2) - 1 point

Have DG Appear Automatically (Non-LD) - 0.5 points

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Sub-total: 22.5
*Competition Total - 77.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 6 JUL - 2018
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total (8.0)
*= 9.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...rickery-84896/

----------


## RelicWraith

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 6

Fragment - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check - 5 points

Sub-total: 22.5
*Competition Total - 100 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 7 JUL - 2018 (Night 6)
- Refer to Dream No. 369 (10.5)

+ Previous Total (9.5)
*= 20.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...corated-84903/

These dreams were so long, so painful to recall

FireFlyMan: I can't believe you're already on 100 points  ::o:

----------


## RelicWraith

Low recall...

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 7 & 8

Fragment (2) - 1 point

Transformation (Vegitto) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Invisibility (Non-LD) - 1 point


Sub-total: 4
Competition Total - 104 points

----------


## Azaleaj

Can I still join? Oh wait, it looks like there are just two advanced people competing. That probably wouldnt work. Ill keep my eye open for future contests.

----------


## KarlaB18

Azaleaj please do join, I'm struggling to keep up on my own...! I need a bud!

----------


## RelicWraith

@Azaleaj

Heh, no need to be concerned with too many details. It's just a game, after all.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 9

Non-LD - 1 point
Fragment - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Elemental Breath (Smoke/Force Breath) (LD) - 6 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Conjure Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points
Elemental Breath (Heat Breath) (LD) - 6 points

Sub-total: 45.5
*Competition Total - 149.5 points*

EDIT: Oops. Wrong subtotal.
EDIT2: More oopsies. I thought the score looked a little lighter than expected. Added score for DG.

----------


## 9sk

can I still join?

----------


## RelicWraith

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 9

Fragment - 0.5 point

Sub-total: 0.5
*Competition Total - 150 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

9sk: Before I put you in a team, state whether you'd like to be a beginner, intermediate or advanced. Also state your availability based on a 1 - 5 scale.

Me: I've got to hurry up and update my journal entries. Dreams for 9 JUL - 11 JUL coming soon.

----------


## 9sk

Intermediate, 3.

----------


## RelicWraith

@9sk
Glad to meet another competitor. Let's make this a good, clean fight.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 9

Fragment (3) - 1.5 point

Sub-total: 1.5
*Competition Total - 151.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for joining 9sk, I am going to shuffle the teams a bit so there is one Beg and one Int on each team.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of THU 12 JUL - 2018 (Night 11)
- 10.0 since last update (Read Dream No. 370 - 373 point calculations)

+ Previous Total (20.0)
*= 30.0*



Dream No. 370 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ol-days-84932/
Dream No. 371 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...rements-84933/
Dream No. 372 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...here-we-84934/
Dream No. 373 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...at-wear-84936/

----------


## RelicWraith

Whoops. Haven't been keeping the correct date...

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 12

At a mall?Talking to the Hulk to calm him down (what little good that woulda done).
Fragment (2) - 1 point

Sub-total: 1
*Competition Total - 152.5 points*

----------


## 9sk

Recalled full non-lucid dream - 1
Recalled lucid dream - 10
induce by WBTB - 2
Achieved new goal of "smell the sound of color 9" - 15
total: 27

To make this fair, should I add in all entries starting from July 1st?

Remaining goals:
NEW
-paint a town
-go to neon city
-find out name of soul mate
-steam punk world
-cyber punk world
-underworld
-clap your hands to change fundamental rules of the world

OLD
-add more ideas (ask DC)
-Freeze an arrow in the air
-pass the hunter exam without any powers
-eat the best hamburger
-commit cannibalism
-throw grenade, kill 50 people, then the grenade explodes
-have sex with any girl named "Clarity" (you can see where I'm going with this...)

----------


## RelicWraith

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 13

Non-LD - 1 point
Fragment - 0.5 point

Flight (Non-LD) (x2) - 2 points

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points

Flight) (LD) - 4 points
Transformation (Shrink) (LD) - 6 points

Sub-total: 28.5
*Competition Total - 180 points*

----------


## 9sk

well, since nobody objected, I will count the dreams from 7/1 up to 7/11:
July 1st
Recall non-LD dream: 1 point

July 2nd
Recall non-LD: 1 point

July 3rd
First LD - 10 point
WBTB - 2 points
Accomplish Old goal - 10 points

July 4th
Recall non-LD: 1 point

July 5th
Recall LD: 10 points
dream guide appeared: 5 points

July 6
Recall Fragment: 0.5 points

July 7:
Recall non-LD: 1 point

July 8:
Recall two non-LD: 2 points

July 9:
Recall non-LD: 1 point

July 10:
Recall fragment: 0.5 point

July 11:
recall fragment: 0.5 points
total from above: 48.5

Also I forgot to put in today:
recall non-ld: 1 point
dream guide appeared: 0.5 points

Grand total: 74
damn, and I thought I was skilled. Maybe Fireflyman is advanced after all.

----------


## RelicWraith

@9sk

Er... Seems ya need to adjust the scores a bit. Every first LD  gives 10 points in addition to 5 points based on if its a DILD/WILD, plus a possible additional 2 for WBTB. At a glance, you'll need to add about 12 points.

Also, there's still a few weeks. Plenty of time for you to get to the top.

----------


## KarlaB18

Sorry for not posting in a while guys. Man, I'm going through some horrible dry spell again!!! Currently still on 30.0 points as of Dream No. 373. Also, 9sk, if your dream guide appeared and you were lucid, that's 5.0 points... But if they appeared and you were non-lucid, then that's only 0.5 points.

----------


## 9sk

> Sorry for not posting in a while guys. Man, I'm going through some horrible dry spell again!!! Currently still on 30.0 points as of Dream No. 373. Also, 9sk, if your dream guide appeared and you were lucid, that's 5.0 points... But if they appeared and you were non-lucid, then that's only 0.5 points.



My bad. Anyhow, for today, recall non-LD: 1 point
Total: 75 points

ironically, in this dream I couldn't keep my eyes open... so much for Sight team. DX

----------


## cooleymd

To bad I didn't join competition (or at least yet)  I had 3 Lucid dreams this morning, tho I hadn't had any others this month yet  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Heh, a personal task right in my grasp, and I let it go so easily. But I ain't even mad.  ::sheepishgrin:: 

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 14

Fragment  (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check - 5 points
Summon DC (LD) - 5 points

Sub-total: 28
*Competition Total - 208 points*

EDIT: Forgot reality check.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 15 JUL (Night 14)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Summon Dream Guide (1.0)
- Ask For Advice (1.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total (30.0)
*= 34.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ures-me-84949/

----------


## 9sk

So, this dream is kinda... weird because I didn't declare lucidity, but I did refer to the soul mate, who usually only appears in lucid dreams, and manipulated the scenery with great control. So I think I will count this as low-level lucidity, if you don't mind.

Recall LD: 10
Created new dream character: 40 (This character was a mirror who had lines on it to look like a face. It seemed cruel and ruthless from what I've seen.)

Total: 125

(With Karla's points, total is 159, still not good enough... Fireflyman might not even need Az--though he seems AFK-- here XD)

----------


## Azaleaj

Oh shoot, I missed the post saying I can still join on the 10th.  It got lost in my emails. Im jumping in tonight then if nobody objects. It looks like there are two weeks left.

----------


## Azaleaj

My old personal goals are: ask a DC or the dream what I should focus on in my life, face my fear of the ocean and dive in, face my fear of sea creatures and go up to one, create a grassy green scene, ask a DC where they live and what they are doing. 

New goals:  summon my husband, show him how to fly, look under ground, ask what the copper cups mean, ask why I always dream anout ponds and rivers.

----------


## 9sk

recall fragment: 0.5
recall full dream: 1
total: 160.5

I just hope Az doesn't completely solidify his team's victory... XP

----------


## RelicWraith

Got some time to post this up.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 15

Fragment - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Invisibility (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Sub-total: 29.5
*Competition Total - 237.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

No LDs today. Ah well...

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 16

Fragment - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 2 point

Rescue Someone in Need (Non-LD) - 1 point

3-LD Chain -  9 points

Sub-total: 12.5
*Competition Total - 250 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Silly me. I didn't realize my phone (and thus, alarm) was set on silent/no vibrate. No known awakenings, no WBTBs, limited recall opportunities, yada yada...

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 16[/URL]

In a boarding school that was more of a hotel/minimall/arcade. I inexplicably turned into Spongebob later. The Krusty Krab was said to be in the school, but had gone out of business. Cue much wailing.

Fragment - 0.5 point

Sub-total:0.5
*Competition Total - 250.5 points*

EDIT: Link wasn't relevant.

----------


## KarlaB18

Yes! Points!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a spontaneous, unexpected lucid last night!

Points As Of WED 18 JUL - 2018 (Night 17)

Dream No. 375
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
TOTAL: 1.0

Dream No. 376
- First Lucid Dream Of The Night (10.0)
- Was Introduced via DILD (5.0)
- Summoned A Dream Guide (10.0)
- Completed An Old Personal Goal While Lucid (10.0)
- SIGHT Task Completed: Have a dream guide assist you in a task using sight only, no sound allowed (20.0)
TOTAL: 55.0

+ Previous Total (34.0)
*= 90.0*

Dream No. 375: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...versity-84966/

Dream No. 376: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/karlab18/dream-those-distracting-little-children-lucid-dream-22-84967/

ANNOUNCEMENT: Before the live scoresheet gets updated again, open it up and check out this perfectly balanced competition!

----------


## 9sk

7/17: recall fragment 0.5
7/18:
recall fragment 0.5

lucid dream: 10
induced via WBTB: 2
Summoned my soul mate: 5
found out her name: 15
helped out a character: 4
total: 40

my personal total:
167.5

total with Karla: 257.5 (whew thank god)

also, Karla, the scoresheet is not publicly available!

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey 9sk, can you tell me if the scoresheet is accessible now?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## 9sk

yeah, it works now!  :smiley:

----------


## Azaleaj

7-16
2 dreams 1 frag...2.5 pt
7-18
3 dreams 1 frag...3.5 pt
WBTB...2 pt
Total so far...8 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Welp...  ::whyme:: 

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 17

In a school. Rushing to a cafeteria for free samples. Pass by a friend. I jump and slide down a stairway.

Fragment - 0.5 point

Sub-total:0.5
*Competition Total - 251 points*

----------


## 9sk

fragment: 0.5

lucid dream: 10
accomplish personal old goal of preventing 9/11 (okay, so I actually prevented a plane from crashing into Burj Kalifaj, but I interpreted this as having the idea as what counts): 10

subtotal: 20.5

personal total: 188

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of THU 19 JUL - 2018 (Night 18)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- 3-Day Recall Chain (3.0)

+ Previous Total (90.0)
*= 94.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...we-know-84977/

----------


## RelicWraith

Time I pushed myself past my limits.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 18

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check - 5 points
BONUS TEAM TASK (Crow; cawing; curiosity) (LD) - 40 points

Sub-total: 62
*Competition Total - 313 points*

----------


## Azaleaj

July 19th: 2 dreams...2 points
July 20: 2 dreams, 2 fragments, one spontaneous lucid dream DILD, 18 points
Total for contest..28 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Not gonna lie, I got kinda lucky today.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 19

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Fragment - 0.5 point
Transformation (Shrinking) - (Non-LD) - 1 point

Sub-total: 20.5
*Competition Total - 333.5 points*

==================================================  ==================================================  ===========

@Azaleaj

Eh, the first LD of each night gives 10 points, plus 5 for its type (DILD or WILD), and a possible additional 2 for WBTB. Thus, for July 20, that would be at least 15 points for your LD alone, for a presumed total of 18 for the day.

----------


## Azaleaj

Thank you fireflyman, I fixed my points. Excited to put in a big effort tonight!

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 21 JUL - 2018 (Night 20)
- Dream No. 378 (4.0)
- Dream No. 379 (6.0)
+ Previous Total (94.0)
*= 104.0*

Dream No. 378 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...croatia-84990/
Dream No. 379 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...cements-84989/

----------


## Azaleaj

July 21: 
DILD...15, WBTB...2, 2 regular dreams...2, remembered dreams 3 days in a row...3 Fly in a LD...4, summon a DC in a LD...5
(Total for today 31)
(Total for competition 59)

----------


## cooleymd

Managed to be lucid 3 times this morning in 2 different dreams, lucidity seemed to come and go with at least one false awakening  :smiley: 

only 5 lucid dreams this month tho including the 3 one week ago and these 2 today  :smiley: 

plus not being in the competition I wasn't actually trying to score any points hopefully I will join the next one

----------


## RelicWraith

@Azaleaj
Wow, you're doin' great!  ::biggrin:: 

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 20

Fragment - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Reality Check (Feeling Environment) - 5 points
Partial Transformation (Shapchange Hands) (LD) - 3 points

Sub-total: 36.5
*Competition Total - 370 points*

----------


## 9sk

7/20: Recall fragment for 0.5.
7/21: Recall another dream for 1 point.


sorry for constant editing, I keep forgetting which entries I logged and which I didn't.

total: 189.5
ai ai ai, Firefly should seriously be advanced >.<

----------


## Azaleaj

Thank you. I love these competitions. Just that little bit of extra motivation is so helpful. You are doing great too! How long have you been lucid dreaming?d

----------


## RelicWraith

@Azaleaj

Ah, thanks for the compliment! Well, I've began journaling and practicing LDs for over four years. But, I only really started doing so more consistently about two and a half years ago. How 'bout yourself?

EDIT:
==================================================  ==================================================  ===================

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 21

Nope, sorry. Nothing.

3-LD Chain - 9 points

Sub-total: 9 points
Competition Total - 379 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of MON 23 JUL - 2018
- Dream No. 380 (3.5)
- Dream No. 381 (7.5)

+ Previous Total (104.0)
*= 115.0*

Dream 380 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...late-me-85013/
Dream 381 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ids-off-85014/

----------


## 9sk

recall non-ld: 1

recall ld: 10
induce by wbtb: 2
Created new character: 40 (again, nothing states that I couldn't accomplish the team goal twice, I recalled this clear enough in the dream. The character was a humoresque-shaped inventor with goggles, but he was quite anxious and paranoid about things.)

subtotal: 53

total: 242.5

----------


## RelicWraith

Chain aside, better than yesterday, I suppose.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 22

Fragments (4) - 2 points
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Sub-total: 3 points
*Competition Total - 382 points*

----------


## 9sk

recall non-LD: 1
recall LD: 10
saved the planet (inferred, Thanos with infinity gauntlet was terrorizing heroes): 10 
subtotal: 21
total: 263.5

----------


## RelicWraith

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 23

Riding around town at dusk.Shaving. I unwittingly take too much off of my beard. No choice but to shave it down entirely.

Fragments (2) - 1 points

Sub-total: 1 points
*Competition Total - 383 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 25 JUL - 2018 (Night 24)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Summon A Dream Guide (1.0)
- Changed Perspective ---> Help Someone In Need (1.0)
- Old Personal Goal: What visible power can Dreamy WB unleash? - She pretty much replicated Elastigirl to get that dog off her (2.0)

+ Previous Total (115.0)
*= 121.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...le-dogs-85027/

Also, get ready for the August Comp!

https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-non...t-signups.html

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, for the record, I tried.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 23

Some dream about computer problems?At a media convention with my brother. There's a Dragon Ball panel, where Masako Nozawa (Goku's Japanese voice actress) was present. My bro asks her some very specific questions about the series in Japanese, though she'd no clue on the answer herself.

Fragments (2) - 1 points

Sub-total: 1 points
*Competition Total - 384 points*

----------


## 9sk

7/25: Recall non-ld: 1 point.

7/26: Recall LD: 10 points. 
here is where it get ambiguous, I created some copper orbs and put them together, declaring it to be a robot, intending to abuse the 40 points awarded on dreamview (explicitly referring to this in the dream). Does this count as creating a dream character? Well, I mean, the dream faded away before I could bring it to life, so I don't think it counts. 
Invented something never heard of (Again, a "robot" is heard of, but a few copper spheres put together to imitate a steampunk type machine is unheard of) 10.0

recall fragment: 0.5 points
geographical disaster: 2 points

Recall another LD: 5 points
Fly: 4 points
Accomplish old goal of no-clipping: 10 points

Recall non-LD: 1 point

subtotal: 43.5
Total: 307

----------


## RelicWraith

Gah. This drought couldn't end soon enough.

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 24

Fragments (2) - 1 points

Sub-total: 1 points
*Competition Total - 385 points*

----------


## Azaleaj

Sorry I haven’t checked in in a bit. I’ve had 6 regular dreams and a fragment since my last check in. Also one WBTB.
8.5 +. 59= 67.5 total

----------


## 9sk

Recall non-LD: 1

Recall LD: 10

Total: 318

----------


## RelicWraith

Welp. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 26

Fragments (2) - 1 point
Non-LD - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Conjure Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points
Get Advice (LD) - 5 points

Sub-total: 43 points
*Competition Total - 428 points*

EDIT: Whoops. Wrong date.

----------


## Azaleaj

FireFlyMan  
I’m really jealous. Can I ask what techniques you use? I do WBTB and MILD with an occasional supplement.

----------


## 9sk

Okay, so I'm probably getting overly competitive, and at this point I should probably just say three attempts is good enough and that I shouldn't abuse the 40 point team task anymore, otherwise I'm gonna keep attempting it. This will be the last time I count it for this month.

Recall non-LD: 1

Recall LD: 10
DILD: 5
Created a character: (The character had already introduced himself but barely showed their face. I finished their *looks*-- a clear requirement for the team task-- which looked like a cross between Gilderoy Lockhart and the lead singer of Night riots, and completed their backstory, stating firmly that dreamview would accept this, so, uh... I guess sure? But as stated before, I should probably draw the line here.) 40
Accomplish old goal of having auras: 10

Total: 65

Total: 383

----------


## RelicWraith

> FireFlyMan  
> I’m really jealous. Can I ask what techniques you use? I do WBTB and MILD with an occasional supplement.



Heheh, no need to feel that way. Judging by your dream count, you've got way more LDs than I did in my first two years of sincere LDing, over twice as much! Right now, I prioritize WBTB and WILD. I also do regular prospective memory tests mixed with reality checks, plus 15+ minutes of meditation daily.

==================================================  ==================================================  =================

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 27

Oops. Miscounted the days again.

Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Control DC (Sleep Command) - 5 points

Sub-total: 27 points
*Competition Total - 455 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 29 JUL - 2018 (Night 28)
- Dream No. 383 (3.0)
- Dream No. 384 (0.5)

+ Previous Total (121.0)
*= 124.5*

Dream No. 383 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...te-logo-85054/
Dream No. 384 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...er-eggs-85056/

----------


## 9sk

recall three fragments: 1.5

fly: 2

total: 386.5

----------


## RelicWraith

Aw man. No combo bonus for me.

*Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 28
*
  	At a park with my niece, Judith, along with a fancily dressed girl my niece's age. I mentioned my finding some peculiarly large caterpillars in a place like this. We browse around for such. Eventually, I find a nasty clump of such wriggling in a clump of grass. I then spot a big slug by a sidewalk.

Fragment  - 0.5 point

Sub-total: 0.5 point
*Competition Total - 455.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 29

Fragments (4) - 2 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check (Hand Rub) - 5 points
Flight (Ashura Warp) (LD) - 4 points
Invisibility (LD) - 5 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 5 points

Sub-total: 43 point
*Competition Total - 498.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 31 JUL - 2018 (Night 30)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Summon A Dream Guide (1.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Help Someone In Need (1.0)

+ Previous Total (124.5)
*= 128.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...tscenes-85071/

----------


## 9sk

non-LD: 1 point

LD: 10 points
Fought FireFlyMan: 5 points
used only sight ability to defeat FireflyMan: 20 points
Accomplish old goal of laser eyes: 10 points

Total: 46

Total: 432.5

----------


## KarlaB18

9sk: You fought FireFlyMan?! I'd like to know more about this dream.

----------


## 9sk

> 9sk: You fought FireFlyMan?! I'd like to know more about this dream.



I became lucid while the dream almost ended, so I quickly summoned a guy who looked like the profile picture of Fireflyman. I immediately shot him with laser eyes by concentrating greatly.

----------


## Azaleaj

7/28.  2 dreams...2
7/29.  2 dreams one fragment and WBTB...4
7/30.  2 dreams...2
7/31.  1 dream...1
5 consecutive days of remembered dreams...5
67.5+14=total 81.5
I’m disappointed I didn’t do better. I had trouble focusing when doing WBTB and then had trouble sleeping a couple of nights.  Hopefully I’ll do better next time. Good job everybody. Looks like there are some talented dreamers here

----------


## KarlaB18

Azaleaj: Just keep it up, go sign up for the August competition and see if you do better then. Near the end of this comp, I had plenty of nights of dry spells.

----------


## RelicWraith

@9sk
Ya got me. Well played.  ::chuckle:: 

@Azaleaj
Don't be disappointed. You did well. As KarlaB18 has said, you probably just got hit by a dry spell, is all.

As for my own morning...  ::tomato:: 

*Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 29*

Fragments (2) - 1 point

Sub-total: 1 point
*Competition Total - 499.5 points*

----------


## 9sk

LD: 10 points

3 fragments: 1.5
helped out someone:1
controlled an object:1
here is where it gets ambiguous. I held out my right hand in a position that usually signifies I am using mind-control, but I used it to help ground myself and use my usual time-rewind power which feels like sucking my stomach in. Do I get the 5 points for "control object using sight only"? 

I will say no. Time-rewind control is using a feeling in my gut, not my sight. I can time-rewind without my sight. Therefore, not extra bonus points.

Nevertheless, Time travel earns me 2 points (though I was rewinding an object, not myself, I think it still counts)

ask for advice: 1
subtotal:16.5
total: 449

I actually looked back and realized I forgot to add streak points. Across 6th to 8th, I had three non-LD's recalled in a row, so 3 bonus points. From 6th to 10th, there was five non-LD's in a row, so 5 more points. 
final total: 457

----------


## RelicWraith

That's a wrap on my end. 

@9sk
Oof. It almost seemed as if you was gonna slingshot to the top. Had me quite nervous this last week.

@KarlaB18 and Azaleaj
Hope you all enjoyed this month's comp. I'll see you all in the next one!

Jolting July Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 31

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Transformation (Non-LD) - 1 point
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Breath Weapon (Frost Breath) (LD) - 5 points
Command Object (Tidal Wave) (LD) - 10 points

Sub-total: 32 points
*Competition Total - 531.5 points*

----------

